# Biggest Job You've Worked On?



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*just electricians*

Well , biggest job since ive been in the trade i worked in Saudi Arabia back in 1999/ 2000 on the Ghazlan power plant , just electricians wise not any other trades its close to what your job is now . they called us AWAMI electrical best to ya take care


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Biggest job I have worked on?

The one I am on at the moment! Trying to get my 21 year old daughter to admit in some way, shape, or form, that she is sorry for trashing the engine on her mother's car. All I am getting at the moment is...'Well, I was going to buy a new car in march so it will just have to be a bit earlier'  

Work wise, we only do small contracts...max of 50 or so souls spread across all trades. I employ 5 others so that way I can keep an eye on them...seems to work ok


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

People-wise, I'm not sure. Square footage-wise, I've done a few warehouse/distribution centers that were in and around 2 million square feet.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I added a rec in my neighbor's garage. :thumbup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

5-6 yrs. ago worked on a 9 story that had little over 1 mil. sq ft. of raised computer flooring. wasn't the biggest job but was the biggest PITA job. boss said the dumbest thing i ever heard a GF say: " grounding is no big deal on this project". :blink: it was.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Water treatment plant,Neville Chemical,Neville Island,Pa.All explosion Proof.(in fall,Through Winter ,outside).


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I would have to say it had to be a multi leveled government (million plus sq ft) storage /research facility in the tri state area. Three power sources, every line in the place was filtered, floors raised about 4', not one aspect of the job was easy. Going back for work after the building was occupied was even worse, working with an armed escort constantly.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Office complex-Pentagon, worlds largest office building.

Industrial-Sikorsky Helicopter factory in Connecticut, DAMN BIG

Data Center- 3-different AOL Data centers Reston, Gainsville, Manassas VA


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Neither personell nor square footage wise, but the biggest for me was building the forward navigation looms for Britains nuclear submarine fleet.

Man o man that was a real PITA, 6' long looms 5 different size wires and all of them PINK. Lets just say that by the time I finished I had had enough of Idents. 

Like Random I too had an armed escort wherever I went, even the WC.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

surfbh said:


> Mine is my current job at City Center in Vegas with 8200 construction workers!


wow! i was reading about that project on line. What contractor do you work for


----------



## Mr 440 (Nov 10, 2008)

Olympique stadium Montreal (install the moving roof)

Mirabel international airport 

James Bay (Baie James) LG4 Hydro power 

Big egg roll oil drill built at Montreal and ship by boat at Beaufort sea .

QIT Quebec iron titan 

Filtration bulding 200 electicians on plant. 

Molson brew beer 

I'ms worker for the big project ....now relax with my 2 trucks and 2 employes.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Neither personell nor square footage wise, but the biggest for me was building the forward navigation looms for Britains nuclear submarine fleet.
> 
> Man o man that was a real PITA, 6' long looms 5 different size wires and all of them PINK. Lets just say that by the time I finished I had had enough of Idents.
> 
> Like Random I too had an armed escort wherever I went, even the WC.


 
In the same lines, I spent several years between the Corps and Union at RCA installing weapons guidance systems on naval vessels. Talk about a job that makes you proud.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

JRent said:


> wow! i was reading about that project on line. What contractor do you work for


I work for a small contractor, Red Mesa. We do nothing but controls. My wife is also at City Center running tray for LC Electric, time and material for Fisk. It just snowed 6 inches yesterday and a couple the day before. Very, very unusual for snow to stick on the strip. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MichiganElectrician (Dec 14, 2008)

*Biggest Job*

The largest job in respect to the most JIW's (Journeyman Inside Wireman), was the Northwest Midfield Terminal in Romulus, MI outside Detroit.

The terminal was a mile long and needed to be finished yesterday. 

At the peak of the project in 2001, we had 600+ JIW's, 52 Foreman, 8 General Foreman and one Superintendent on the job. Not to mention the numerous project managers and office personnel in the trailers.

9/11 also reared it's ugly head on the project at the same time 

The sound of the silence was deafening as the nations planes stopped flying that day and parked on our tarmac.

It was truly an event that had to be experienced to be believed!


----------



## Red Wiggler (Jan 22, 2009)

*Dia*

I worked for over a year on the Denver International Airport (DIA). I believe that the complex covered 50 "square" miles and at the peak had about 15,000 construction workers. I may be wrong about that number, but as I remember their were three separate gates to enter the job and we were on bussed in on school buses because of the volume of people. We were told that is was the second biggest construction job (at that time) in the world. The largest was the "Chunnel". (The tunnel that was being dug under the English Chanel). 

As a side note I recall there were a number of people killed on that job. It was at least three, but it could have been as many as 5. Maybe someone on this web-site can confirm the actual numbers.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Red Wiggler said:


> I worked for over a year on the Denver International Airport (DIA). I believe that the complex covered 50 "square" miles and at the peak had about 15,000 construction workers. I may be wrong about that number, but as I remember their were three separate gates to enter the job and we were on bussed in on school buses because of the volume of people. We were told that is was the second biggest construction job (at that time) in the world. The largest was the "Chunnel". (The tunnel that was being dug under the English Chanel).
> 
> As a side note I recall there were a number of people killed on that job. It was at least three, but it could have been as many as 5. Maybe someone on this web-site can confirm the actual numbers.


That is one impressive airport (I had a connecting flight from Edmonton to Phoenix there on my way to Mexico). I believe I read somewhere that it is (or was) the world's busiest airport in terms of passenger traffic. All I remember was landing on one side of the airport and running to the other side, it took forever it seems.

My biggest job so far was the wiring of a computerized milking parlour. Not neccessarily the largest job in comparison to the previous posts, but as a first year it gave me most of my EMT experience, and it turned out to be really cool seeing a dairy farmer go from traditionally milking 15 hours a day to 4 with the computer stalls.


----------



## The Estimator (Nov 19, 2009)

Dollar wise it was two nuclear power plants in Tri-cities Washington State
each was $300,000,000.00 electrica, and that was 1981 money


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I am pretty happy how my biggest job turned out.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

The Estimator said:


> Dollar wise it was two nuclear power plants in Tri-cities Washington State
> each was $300,000,000.00 electrica, and that was 1981 money


that is just a completely different stratosphere....

Estimator, how close do you actually get on a quote like that? or is your margin of error +/- 15%?

i couldn't fathom what it would take to get a truly accurate material list and labor hour count for something of that size....


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I am pretty happy how my biggest job turned out.


good job bob...i knew you had it in you...

but i don't see an exterior receptacle...i can't believe you passed inspection...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

brian john said:


> Office complex-Pentagon, worlds largest office building.
> 
> Industrial-Sikorsky Helicopter factory in Connecticut, DAMN BIG
> 
> Data Center- 3-different AOL Data centers Reston, Gainsville, Manassas VA


Should have added Walter Reed Army Medical Center.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

brian john said:


> Should have added Walter Reed Army Medical Center.


now you're just showing off....wait till I tell HERTZ about this....


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

oldman said:


> good job bob...i knew you had it in you...



Thanks, it was a rough one, running those long home runs beat me up.


----------



## The Estimator (Nov 19, 2009)

oldman said:


> that is just a completely different stratosphere....
> 
> Estimator, how close do you actually get on a quote like that? or is your margin of error +/- 15%?
> 
> i couldn't fathom what it would take to get a truly accurate material list and labor hour count for something of that size....


 All power plants are hard to estimate. In years past they were cost plus, or not to exceed. Washington State was building 5 plants at the same time. The company I worked for had 2 plants at the same time in Tri-Cities
near Hanford. We were 90% done on one and 70% on the other when the voters cancelled the bonds and stopped construction on all five. most of the power plant bid information included books with each conduit run and each cable run, with lengths in each. We would use these and use average fittings (lb's tee's, elbows) for each run, at best an educated guess. You may remember the bid rigging trials in the 80's this was one of the projects that started the trials. It seems one of our V.P. was involved,
but this was way over my pay level.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Thanks, it was a rough one, running those long home runs beat me up.


i assume you did it all in Robroy? oversized for voltage drop....


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

The Estimator said:


> All power plants are hard to estimate. In years past they were cost plus, or not to exceed. Washington State was building 5 plants at the same time. The company I worked for had 2 plants at the same time in Tri-Cities
> near Hanford. We were 90% done on one and 70% on the other when the voters cancelled the bonds and stopped construction on all five. most of the power plant bid information included books with each conduit run and each cable run, with lengths in each. We would use these and use average fittings (lb's tee's, elbows) for each run, at best an educated guess. You may remember the bid rigging trials in the 80's this was one of the projects that started the trials. It seems one of our V.P. was involved,
> but this was way over my pay level.


a friends company recently won a $104mil electrical project...it's a 4 yrs contract....their projected profit is $7mil...seems like a big gamble for little reward...


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

oldman said:


> i assume you did it all in Robroy? oversized for voltage drop....


Actually I glued NM to the walls with scotchcote. :jester:


----------



## The Estimator (Nov 19, 2009)

oldman said:


> a friends company recently won a $104mil electrical project...it's a 4 yrs contract....their projected profit is $7mil...seems like a big gamble for little reward...


 I agree. Big is not always better.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Actually I glued NM to the walls with scotchcote. :jester:


Man, that never gets old.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

In recent memory the biggest would be National Harbor. I was also involved in Camden Yards and that included the Light Rail, The Warehouse and the parking and roadway lighting. It was a big job when you wrapped together all we were doing. Years ago I worked on Hope Creek Nuke plant in NJ.


Charlie


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Actually I glued NM to the walls with scotchcote. :jester:


:laughing:



NolaTigaBait said:


> Man, that never gets old.


No, it really doesn't. That said,it's only funny when someone besides 480sparky says it. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wired a door bell all by myself.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

:clap:


Peter D said:


> I wired a door bell all by myself.


:clap:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I wired a door bell all by myself.



Yes, but after you were done, did it work?:whistling2:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

BDB said:


> Yes, but after you were done, did it work?:whistling2:


You took the words right out of my mouth.:whistling2::whistling2:

Charlie


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Actually I glued NM to the walls with scotchcote. :jester:


[URL="http://www.mysmiley.net/free-winking-smileys.php"][/URL]


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> [URL="http://www.mysmiley.net/free-winking-smileys.php"][/URL]



:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing:


 
That even got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I installed a wireless doorbell by myself, it's stuck on crooked and I put the battery in backwards.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


>


 :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

oldman said:


> good job bob...i knew you had it in you...
> 
> but i don't see an exterior receptacle...i can't believe you passed inspection...


 Bob said it was ok.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BDB said:


> Yes, but after you were done, did it work?:whistling2:


Not only did it not work, but I burned up the transformer _and_ the chime.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I added a rec in my neighbor's garage. :thumbup:


I reset a recep in my friends bathroom. That was huge.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Not only did it not work, but I burned up the transformer _and_ the chime.


I trimmed out a house that another ec had walked away from. Everything was good, but they ran cat-6 for the doorbell and chimes. 

Chimes smell funny when you burn em up.
:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I trimmed out a house that another ec had walked away from. Everything was good, but they ran cat-6 for the doorbell and chimes.
> 
> Chimes smell funny when you burn em up.
> :thumbup:



Yeah but guess what he did not tell you? The push button contacts were welded.

I did once wire an outhouse (put a pull chain in one) in - YES, drum roll please where else but West Virginia.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would dread working around 8200 people, and would probably quit.

Give me 10 people and all the 18,000sq/ft fit-outs you can throw at me and I'm happy.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> I would dread working around 8200 people, and would probably quit.
> 
> Give me 10 people and all the 18,000sq/ft fit-outs you can throw at me and I'm happy.




Most of these jobs are so broken up that it is like working on a small project.

Your area, your crew, your super.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

Biggest job was one of my first to run. Camp and airfield in Mogadishu Somalia. Sure it was all temporary, but immense.

Commercial 60Ksq' office TI. (should add I've done warehouses bigger - but not nearly as complex...)
Resi - 15Ksq' single family.... Yep 4 people and a slave/domestic with ever bell and whistle...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Biggest job I ever worked on was a real killer. I was the only electrician on the job, but it was a huge one. Good thing only lights were needed.

To start with, this was many years ago. The owner was a pretty important person. BMOC you might say. And he wanted the whole world. Really! In fact, I'd say he wanted the _entire universe_.

Time on the job was a huge factor. From the git-go, I was informed that the schedule was to be stricty adhered to. No slacking off, no delays, no excuses.

The job was to prepare and install a huge amount of equipment. I honestly feel now it has something to do with nuclear reactors, but I'm not sure any more. Everything had to come on at the prescribed time, and it had to work. It just HAD to work right, and work the first time. This was bigger than the President lighting the National Christmas Tree. Much bigger.

I had to work straight through, from the moment I received notice the job was mine, right up until just before the 'Big Moment'. I have no recollection how much time was involved, but I probably wouldn't have cared. It was nerve-racking to say the least. I didn't even want to dwell on what would happen if I failed. What was wierd was, if I even mentioned the possibility of not getting things done on time, the boss kept saying, "Don't worry, it's a _dry_ heat!" I never did understand what he meant by that.

But, in the end, I persevered. I had everything done, everything had checked out, and I was confident it would all work. I stood breathless as my moment to shine had arrived. Then someone, who appeared to be old and wise, with long white hair and flowing robes, showed up on the jobsite and said, "Let there be light". And there was light.

I knew my job was done.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Biggest job I ever worked on was a real killer. I was the only electrician on the job, but it was a huge one. Good thing only lights were needed.
> 
> To start with, this was many years ago. The owner was a pretty important person. BMOC you might say. And he wanted the whole world. Really! In fact, I'd say he wanted the _entire universe_.
> 
> ...


You did this entire job by yourself?? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> You did this entire job by yourself?? :blink:


 
Yes. I was the only one qualified at the time.

I heard years later, a bunch of guys wrote a book about the job and it became an international best-seller.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

brian john said:


> Most of these jobs are so broken up that it is like working on a small project.
> 
> Your area, your crew, your super.


Depends on who is the PM.

Some PM's launch every trade in one area at once to get work done.

No thanks.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Biggest job*

My biggest job was a power house. It was soooo big that they used six inch pipe for handrails.


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Biggest job I ever worked on was a real killer. I was the only electrician on the job, but it was a huge one. Good thing only lights were needed.
> 
> To start with, this was many years ago. The owner was a pretty important person. BMOC you might say. And he wanted the whole world. Really! In fact, I'd say he wanted the _entire universe_.
> 
> ...


Did you just get the rough in contract, or did you get the trim out on day 4 too?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

emjay said:


> Did you just get the rough in contract, or did you get the trim out on day 4 too?


Nope, that was it. He looked at it and told me 'It was good'. :whistling2:


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

mine would be a current one,,,,25000 sq. ft. the builder is anal about neatness and thats good..doing the best do ill probably ever get to do because they arent stressing how fast its done over how good it looks and works down to no crooked staples ,,romex that isnt flat on stds or spagetti looking spots,,,


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zen said:


> mine would be a current one,,,,25000 sq. ft. the builder is anal about neatness and thats good..doing the best do ill probably ever get to do because they arent stressing how fast its done over how good it looks and works down to no crooked staples ,,romex that isnt flat on stds or spagetti looking spots,,,


 
I _think_ I understand that. Capitalization, sentences and punctuation would help immensly, however. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I _think_ I understand that. Capitalization, sentences and punctuation would help immensly, however. :thumbsup:


Immensely. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Immensely. :whistling2:


I neber said anting about da spellink, Comrade Peter.


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Nope, that was it. He looked at it and told me 'It was good'. :whistling2:


It's always a good feeling when you pass an inspection, especially on such an important project. :thumbup:


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

I worked the Newington Energy Project, http://www.coneddev.com/con_edison_development/projects/newt.asp


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I _think_ I understand that. Capitalization, sentences and punctuation would help immensly, however. :thumbsup:


He is just trying to stay alive, if he starts using all those fancy pants big letters and periods he maybe thrown out of Texas or maybe shot.:laughing:


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

My biggest residential job was a 30,000 sq ft single family home, and for commercial it was safeco feild in Seattle.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

...and I'll be dipped if once I was done, the owner said, "That's great, but I wanted a threeway between the third and the 27th light so I don't have to get off the couch."

Beat that one, bitches.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

George Stolz said:


> .......Beat that one, bitches.


I already have back on post 50. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I tried to hook up a flashlight bulb to a battery. It didn't work.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I tried to hook up a flashlight bulb to a battery. It didn't work.


Didja try using Scotchcoat?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Didja try using Scotchcoat?


No. Why would I use that worthless junk? :001_huh:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> No. Why would I use that worthless junk? :001_huh:


 
See.. that is your problem :no:

TOOL was kind enough to give you some advise and you get all snippy


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> See.. that is your problem :no:
> 
> TOOL was kind enough to give you some advise and you get all snippy


 
Take it easy on the kid. He hasn't been Dumpster Diving out behind Home Depot yet today. :shifty:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Take it easy on the kid. He hasn't been Dumpster Diving out behind Home Depot yet today. :shifty:


Poor little guy probably needs money for gas


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BEAMEUP said:


> My biggest residential job was a 30,000 sq ft single family home


Pictures would be nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

My most notable to date, I think.

Hildebrand Hall UC Berkeley
Barrows Hall UC Berkeley
Space Sciences Lab US Berkeley
Latimer Hall UC Berkeley
San Diego Jack Murphy Stadium Field Lighting Retrofit


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JayH said:


> My most notable to date, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Soldier Field. Worked on heat trace (we installed 15 miles of it) and the scoreboards. 600 A feeders for each one. Also installed 950 plasma TV's


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Poor little guy probably needs money for gas


Yea, I heard he poured 6 gallons of Scotchcoat into his gas tank. Mucked up the injectors.

So now he's trying to pay his mechanic with stale cheese.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yea, I heard he poured 6 gallons of Scotchcoat into his gas tank. Mucked up the injectors.
> 
> So now he's trying to pay his mechanic with stale cheese.


I think he worked out a barter system and gave him (6) AC fused disconnects, (4) GFI spa boxes, and (2) packs of glow sticks


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Brian, I might agree with you on Barrows because of its' proximity to Sproul Plaza.

But Space Sciences Lab, uh-uh. That place is a bastion of American cutting edge technology.

Hildebrand and Latimer are laboratory buildings in the College of Chemistry UC Berkeley, which happens to be the #1 College of Chemistry in the world. Really cool magnetics and laser studies are going on in those buildings 24 hours a day. 

No, no commies there either. Just super intelligent Nobel prize winning scientists with mostly super smart grad students.

Thanks for the thumbs up on the stadium though. That was the first project I was a foreman on and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

JayH said:


> Brian, I might agree with you on Barrows because of its' proximity to Sproul Plaza.
> 
> But Space Sciences Lab, uh-uh. That place is a bastion of American cutting edge technology.
> 
> ...


You with Rosendin now?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

zen said:


> mine would be a current one,,,,25000 sq. ft. the builder is anal about neatness and thats good..doing the best do ill probably ever get to do because they arent stressing how fast its done over how good it looks and works down to no crooked staples ,,romex that isnt flat on stds or spagetti looking spots,,,


you mean the way it should look:whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> you mean the way it should look:whistling2:


exactly.
:thumbsup:


wire-stackers help.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> You with Rosendin now?


No, but they have my resume. Cupertino is looking like my best bet for the next project. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

JayH said:


> No, but they have my resume. Cupertino is looking like my best bet for the next project. We'll see what happens.


Nice trucks!

Who were you working with on those UC projects?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I started there with Design, moved to SASCO and finished with Cupertino.

I did Gilman Hall with Design (FA upgrade) and worked on Stanley for Cupertino. Stanley was a fiasco.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

JayH said:


> I started there with Design, moved to SASCO and finished with Cupertino.
> 
> I did Gilman Hall with Design (FA upgrade) and worked on Stanley for Cupertino. Stanley was a fiasco.


Why?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Cupertino was new to UCB when they bid Stanley Hall. UCB is one of the most difficult places to work on the planet.

I've worked at North Island Submarine Station in San Diego, Concord Naval Weapons Station in, well, Concord, and on the Stanford Linear Acclerator.

No place I've worked is more difficult than UCB.

Cupertino was not aware of the hurdles presented by this campus and took the job too low (over 3M too low.)

Therein the troubles begin.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Biggest job Brooklyn NY 4 complex factory buildings, one with a 2000 Amp service another with a 6000Amp service.
Then came home to NC doing Residential work, found out I didnt know anything about Electrical work!:whistling2:


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I _think_ I understand that. Capitalization, sentences and punctuation would help immensly, however. :thumbsup:


 i promise to work on my grammar if someone will tell me how to upload pics.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zen said:


> i promise to work on my grammar if someone will tell me how to upload pics.


Click here.


----------



## Hertz Electric (Dec 20, 2009)

Ever heard of Syncrude. You are :notworthy:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah I've heard of Syncrude.

Why don't all you weenies of the red leaf quit hogging all the jobs and let us in.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hertz Electric said:


> Ever heard of Syncrude. You are :notworthy:


I almost care.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Pictures would be nice :thumbsup:


I wish I had taken pics, but I had been doing one big house after another & I never thought I would ever want to have pics, it was jus another job to me. But here are some details I remember,
30,000 sq ft, 1800 amp single phase service, 12,000 sqf basement, 12,000sqf main floor, 6,000 sqf mst bed suite out of that, 1500 sqf closet for the wife 
It had a 6 car heated garage, FAA helipad in the back yard, a 2 lane bowling alley in the basement, double kkitchens.

it took 3 years to do and was steel framed. It was a fun job to run & manage.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

BEAMEUP said:


> 30,000 sq ft, 1800 amp single phase service, 12,000 sqf basement, 12,000sqf main floor, 6,000 sqf mst bed suite out of that, 1500 sqf closet for the wife
> It had a 6 car heated garage, FAA helipad in the back yard, a 2 lane bowling alley in the basement, double kkitchens.


And the owner had a towel on his head


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> And the owner had a towel on his head


Nope, he didn't, he had a 20 year lock on a government contract to supply these temp sensor probes that go into the tanks of nuclear reactive cooling tanks. He was as MIT grad with an electrical engineering degree. He actually invented the probe and has a patented on the equipment. Very smart man.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Biggest Job dollar wise?

Hydrogen annealing upgrade to a steel plant.


Funnest?

R&D for a pharmacuetical company, minus the trip to Puerto Rico.


----------

